# LNB and equipment choices



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi all, new to the forum and just getting started with FTA. I currently have DirecTV service and want to expand out to viewing Ku band FTA.
Have three questions about equipment:
1. I want to use a circular-polarization LNB to ensure that I receive all the channels off the satellites, and was wondering if the single LNBs that are used with Dish or DTV would work with FTA receivers as well?
2. Receiver choices; am debating either the Coolsat or the Captive Works FTA receivers...any opinions on which one would work best for a beginner setup?
3. DiSeq splitters...if you are just using a motorized dish and not a multi-dish setup, is the splitter still required for the receiver to control the motor?
Looking forward to your replies


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

1) Yes, you can use an old single LNBF from Dish to get the circular TV channels. My current count is four channels, spread over three satellites.

2) I am receiver-neutral. It seems as though any new receiver has everything you need. Some prefer one type to another the way some people prefer Fords over Chevys.

3) You don't need a DiSEqC switch to control a motor, but if you want to use both a standard linear-polarization LNBF and the circular one you were asking about, you'll need the switch. The same applies if you get one of those LNBFs that have both linear and circular outputs. But hey, those switches are really cheap.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> But hey, those switches are really cheap.


Not only that, they usually come with the receiver. So no need to buy them at all.


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Appreciate the info Mike. I got a lot of useful info from other sites but I wanted to get some info from other sources so that I know it jives correctly.


----------

